# pigeon nest box



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

I have a new loft and i was wondering if you all would post pics of you nest boxs so that i can biuld the one that is best. i can decided how i sould biuld them.
Thanks Ethan


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*nest box*

can you just tell me what my boxes sould be like
Ethan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are several different types as well as different sizes .. here's some examples for you: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/nest_boxes/index.html

Terry


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Pigeons are kinda picky when it comes to nest boxes. They like bigger, hence bigger is better, and have it about 5" deep and about 1'1/2-2' long. So when they are raising young about 18 days old they will lay eggs in the same nest box. Or if your loft is smaller, you can make a row of boxes 8"-1' big together and put them right inbetween the studding top to bottom. Depends on the size of bird also. If you have modenas, you might wanna make the boxes bigger and closer to the ground, because they're not flying breeds and they get a little cramped up in a small box as you can imagine. Hope this helps.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi ETHEN,The size of your loft and the number of birds are factors that must be consitered. You must have at least one nest box per pair of birds. However the size of the loft will dictate the size nest box. PAIRS OF BIRDS+SIZE OF LOFT =NUMBER and SIZE OF NESTBOXES. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

I just hammer in old milkcartons from my dads store and stack them, then I just wait for them to choose and breed.


----------

